# The perfect pregnancy plan PPP :) Updated Summary on bottom of Page 6 :)



## grandbleu

I thought I'd start a thread for those of us that desperately want to get pregnant ASAP (preferably before Xmas!).

I had my miscarriage two months ago and have only been half-heartedly trying since (i.e. immaculate conception might have had a better success rate!) but I am completely motivated this month and want a BFP so badly so...

Just add your tips and tricks to getting pregnant and add to the *PPP* :). I'll start:

*PPP tip #1*: *Don't clean up after the deed...that's right sleep over night and the sperm will have time to swim and catch that egg. *

(Proof it works - that's the only thing OH and I did differently the month we conceived)


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi bleu

I tried SMEP last month, it increases chances to 40% and i did lots of searches on FF and women with the same bd pattern had a much higher frequency of bfp than other bd patterns

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

i also tried the cough medicine and got ewcm for the first time in months - its on that link above

I was cajouled into trying soft cups this month and hated it. Most unsavoury but some swear by it


----------



## icantdecide

When i got preg i was on a diet as i was sposed to go on holiday a month later so i cut out all junk food and ate ready meals and lots of fruit. 

And to go in the complete opposite direction after the deed that did the trick (it was a quick one in the afternoon before i went to work ) i jumped up and went to the loo. I know it was this time that caught the egg as we only BD once that week. Plus i was in a REALLY good mood as i had been to an interview that day and it went really well.


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi Grandbleu, how's you darling?

Joining you here. We just can't wait that one month!

Your sleeping tip is bang on, we did exactly that when we got our BFP.

My tip: go for it in every position possible. :blush: Cervixses (NO idea of the plural) come in weird and wonderful shapes and positions, so... Er.. Bombard it from all angles. :haha: ah heck, if it doesn't help its still fun!

Also, try and, um, enjoy oneself. Orgasm basically. Makes your ladybits contract which (I'm told!) dips your cervix into the wee swimmers. :haha:

Good luck!

X :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dannienewt

The "sleeping" method is exactly what got me my BFP in Oct, even though we weren't TTC that month, it was the only time I didn't hurry to the bathroom or shower lol


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks girls so far for all your responses - it's all the little tips and encouragement that we need right now and it's so helpful. Hopefully we'll keep getting more and more :) 

*Criosaidh* - I agree with you about cervixes and uteruses...apparently mine is tilted (which way and how I have no idea) but I only found out after all these years when I miscarried and they were doing the scan...I asked if it was a a bad thing or bad for fertility and they said no but I'm not so sure since it took us so long the first time to get pregnant I will be trying more positions just in case ;)


----------



## Criosaidh

Good stuff. We may as well enjoy ourselves as much as possible eh? I I personally favour the old.. Er... From behind angle. Pretty sure we got our BFP that way. Keeps the OH happy as well! :winkwink:

The one week post-D&C abstinence thing, is that for infection purposes or on the assumption you'll still be bleeding? Coz I've just about stopped... :blush:

Aaalso, is everyone carrying on with their preg vitamins? I've heard they help also.

Supersticky Baby Dust and good luck all round! Have a double, it's on me! :winkwink:

Love Crio x

:dust::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

I was told not to have sex for 3 weeks! Honestly I really wasn't in the mood anyways after everything so it wasn't a problem for me. They said it was for infection reasons but I also think that it might be so you don't get pregnant right away in case you ovulate. 

I think your body and mind will know when you are ready though.

PS. I agree with (ahem!) from behind (it's deep which is good)...on top isn't good though for the finish since gravity will not be your friend and it's not as deep.:blush:

PPS. Currently just taking folic acid...I will start taking prenatal vitamins if I get pregnant again. I am just eating really well...lots of veg and whole grains and fruits and no sugar (well besides my red wine at night...I taking advantage of being able to have a bit of alcohol)


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Hi Ladies,
Another few things I've heard which helps increases EWCM are:
Green Tea
Evening Primrose tablet (500mg tablet taken 3 times a day)
Grapefruit juice (not the sweet one from concentrate, the pure one that I personally think tastes yuck!)

Haven't carried on with prenatal vits... but might now after reading your post LOL

I was told to wait until the bleeding stopped as if you are bleeding your cervix is still open and DTD can cause infection. But Grandbleu is right it is also because they don't want you to get pregnant (you could ov 2 weeks after D&C) as dating will be harder.

I've been indulging in my wine at night too (hopefully we won't be able to for much longer!)


----------



## momof3kids

I have never thought much of position........so that is new to me.

I have been on my prenatal vitamins since our LAST pregnancy (we found out in Oct 2009 we were pregnant, miscarried late dec 2009). 
I never stopped, in hopes of one day being pregnant again.
My reg family told me to also take fish oil pills while ttc.....idk ??


----------



## icantdecide

I think I may be odd as the last time I got my bfp I literally did the opposite of everything everyone is saying. I can't remember now but I think I may have even been on top lol. Just goes to show anything is possible I spose. Will def try everything on here next time though are all really good tips x


----------



## grandbleu

My sister who went through a long TTC journey took:

*Folic Acid *(that's more for the baby than us)

*Vitamin C

Zinc *

When trying, just an idea.

Icantdecide - it's true...people can get pregnant any which way - that's why it's hard to find a truly "perfect" plan but every little bit of advice helps ;) here's to tons of xmas bfp's!


----------



## dannienewt

I actually conceived with the "sideways" position...if that's what you call it LOL. I'm also still taking my prenatals. They are wonderful for hair, nails etc Plus I am hoping and praying that we are lucky enough to conceive within the next few months, so I figured it can only help. Loving this thread btw!


----------



## dannienewt

Anyone here used Preseed? I'm considering and didn't know if it truly helps or not?


----------



## grandbleu

dannienewt said:


> Anyone here used Preseed? I'm considering and didn't know if it truly helps or not?

I've heard of preseed but right now I'm in France and when I looked at the website I didn't see a store here that sold it :( - it looked like it was all in the USA...do they sell it in the UK - maybe I could get it shipped here or something. It seems to come up a lot in the TTC after a Loss forum and I am willing to give anything a try if it will help us get pregnant. I don't use normal lubricant because I've heard it can be bad for sperm.


----------



## ncmommy

Well this cycle I am doing the SMEP, using soft cups, pre-seed, and OPKs....I start tomorrow. I really want my BFP before Xmas!

Last cycle was my first cycle TTC since my last mc, I had testing done so wanted to wait for the results. All came back normal so we are back in it. With all threst of my pregnancies I did nothing but DTD at what I though was the right time. After getting a BFN though last month I decided to step it up.

I take Flinstones w/ Iron and an extra Folic Acid, I could never stomach prenatals.


----------



## My Peanut

Here is one I use to do. After sex put your legs over your head for a few mins. I did the not going to the bathroom after sex. I had a D&C Sept and went to the dr Oct 26. She said we can try even though I haven't had AF. So it's back to putting the legs over my head again.LOL! Plus she uped my dose of folic acid and I'm taking prenatal vitamins. So lets hope this helps. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## icantdecide

what does the SMEP mean, i kept seeing it in TTC but i never knew what it actually involved.

x


----------



## Reb S

Hello all,
Can I join you? Hi GrandBLeu, thanks for your kind messages in the miscarriage thread x
We 'accidentally' started TTC again yesterday - then I bled again the next day - hope that doesn't mean my cervix is still open...
I've heard that tilted uterus makes it harder for the sperm to get to the cervix, and that instead of legs in the air, you should stand on your head or do the cycling position!!! How romantic would that be!


----------



## grandbleu

icantdecide said:


> what does the SMEP mean, i kept seeing it in TTC but i never knew what it actually involved.
> 
> x

*SMEP* = *S*perm *M*eets *E*gg *P*lan which is outlined on a website called: 
*
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm*

Check it out it's very good and easy to follow! :)


----------



## grandbleu

Reb S said:


> Hello all,
> Can I join you? Hi GrandBLeu, thanks for your kind messages in the miscarriage thread x
> We 'accidentally' started TTC again yesterday - then I bled again the next day - hope that doesn't mean my cervix is still open...
> I've heard that tilted uterus makes it harder for the sperm to get to the cervix, and that instead of legs in the air, you should stand on your head or do the cycling position!!! How romantic would that be!

Of course you can - there's no membership fee ;).

I'm glad you felt up to trying again...I don't know what the bleeding means but I'm sure everything is fine.

Yes TTCing can be very *ROMANTIC*, not! LOL...I will be assuming the bicycle position :bike:


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Hi Grandbleu,
Just saw your post about pre-seed. You can buy it from ebay.co.uk. Before you buy it ask them if they will to ship it to you: 
https://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=pre-seed&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi everyone...

My top tips are:

SMEP - last 2 BFP from this, and we will stick with it going forward. We start from Day 10 though not Day 8 (it's too knackering!), but then I know I ovulate day 13/14 so if you don't know when you do it's best to follow it to the letter. Basically, have lots of sex!

Pre-seed - We used this for all our BFP's barr the first (as I didn't know it existed), the applicators with the pre-seed already measured are the best, don't insert earlier than 15 mins before BD'ing. Access Diagnostics is a really good site to get it from, there first class delivery always get's to me next day.

After BD'ing, I always stay completely still, and my OH puts 2 folded up pillows under my hips and I stay there for around 20 mins (with a nice cup of tea brought and a magazine to alleviate boredom!). 

Use OPK's, chart and keep a daily note of your cm so that you can build up a picture of your cycle and get to know your body and how you feel on particular days. 

The last two pregnancies the position we used was from behind, I think this allows for the sperm to be deposited nearer the cervix, but this could just have been coincidence.

Take your pre-natals, Vitamin D3, Omegas, baby aspirin (if advised by your Dr), daily preferably months before TTC. I always have organic fruit and vegetables anyway, but I'm cutting down on red meats, wheat and saturated fats, I'm also hoping to do a detox cleanse once I've had the all clear from my final scan next Monday, I usually do this in Thailand at a spa (it's a clay/pysllium husk 7 day cleanse), but unfortunately it's going to be in sunny south london this time!! 

Finally, relax, try and keep TTCing as spontaneous as possible (at least for your OH!) even if we are frantically tracking everything, I don't think they need to know the nitty gritty! Remember when making love was just that, I know I'm guilty of getting very stressed and turning the whole thing into a job rather than fun!

Hope this helps, good luck to everyone!


----------



## grandbleu

MinnieMone said:


> After BD'ing, I always stay completely still, and my OH puts 2 folded up pillows under my hips and I stay there for around 20 mins (with a nice cup of tea brought and a magazine to alleviate boredom!).

*MinnieMone *Thank you for all your wonderful advice - VERY THOROUGH! I also wanted to add that your OH is an absolute darling!


----------



## MinnieMone

Hi Grandbleu, thanks, hope it helps.

I've been pregnant 5 times now since last September and I'm 44!! (unfortunately I mc them all), but I like to give hope to others than it does happen, even at my ripe old age!

Yes, my OH is a sweetheart, I'm very lucky, and we're trying again straight away, hopeful, but terrified!

I would say to everyone that PRE-SEED really does help, I recommended it to a friend and she got her BFP the following month after trying for ages. And SMEP (google it to find out how to do it), is really a very good way of not missing the eggy!

Hope you get your BFP soon, and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## icantdecide

grandbleu said:


> icantdecide said:
> 
> 
> what does the SMEP mean, i kept seeing it in TTC but i never knew what it actually involved.
> 
> x
> 
> *SMEP* = *S*perm *M*eets *E*gg *P*lan which is outlined on a website called:
> *
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm*
> 
> Check it out it's very good and easy to follow! :)Click to expand...

wow that is really good information.... how many people here have used it and got a BFP and how many cycles after following did it take?


----------



## dannienewt

Wonderful information ladies!! 25 comments thus far woohoo!!

So I know this isn't the thread for this, but since I've been talking to you guys for awhile now I thought I would run it past you (hope you don't mind) I thought I was starting my period the last three days. I mean I have had severe cramps, that I usually get the day of. Anyway it never came, so I started thinking maybe this was ovulation cramps? It may still be to early for me to have a period, since I only fully miscarried on the 6th. Any ideas? Today I woke up (prepare for TMI) and had liquid seriously flowing down my legs, but it was clear discharge?? Any ideas?


----------



## ncmommy

dannienewt said:


> Wonderful information ladies!! 25 comments thus far woohoo!!
> 
> So I know this isn't the thread for this, but since I've been talking to you guys for awhile now I thought I would run it past you (hope you don't mind) I thought I was starting my period the last three days. I mean I have had severe cramps, that I usually get the day of. Anyway it never came, so I started thinking maybe this was ovulation cramps? It may still be to early for me to have a period, since I only fully miscarried on the 6th. Any ideas? Today I woke up (prepare for TMI) and had liquid seriously flowing down my legs, but it was clear discharge?? Any ideas?


Maybe the cramping was your uterus shrinking back down to size? I would say that or ovulation cramping? Our bodies do some weird stuff sometimes :wacko:


----------



## icantdecide

I had that about two weeks after I MC. I thought it could be ovulation. I wasn't temping or using opks at the time so I can't be sure xx


----------



## grandbleu

I had like a fluttering feeling in my uterus after two weeks - convinced it was "wee nut" even though I knew better. I think either we are attuned to our new bodies after miscarriage especially down there or it could have been ovulation pain (it was about 13 days after your miscarriage so it is entirely possible).


----------



## dannienewt

I'm pretty sure it was ovulation pains. Because the cramping is gone and no AF, so I figure my body went right back to normal since that's around the time I would ovulate before. That would be good news for me, since I really want to TTC as soon as possible. I did BD 2 nights ago, that could also caused some discomfort since it was the first time since the miscarriage. Who knows. I'm just ready for my new cycle!! Maybe since I miscarried early, my body naturally went right back into things like it never happened? Crazy thought. Does that ever bother you guys, that the whole world doesn't stop and everything goes back to normal like nothing ever happened lol I know that's selfish but I struggled with that for awhile.


----------



## dannienewt

https://www.ehow.com/how_4398107_some-tricks-getting-pregnant.html

A lot of this stuff we already discussed, but its still an interesting read lol


----------



## grandbleu

This is from another woman from TTC after a Loss and she just got her BFP (Bostonblonde! - congrats!) :):
*
Here's what I recommend: guaifenesin. That's the only thing I did differently. I took a cough medicine with guaifenesin as the only active ingredient from my first "fertile day" onwards. I swear, that's what did it!! Please give it a try if you haven't already.
*

Keep coming with advice ladies - this is such a hopeful thread :)


----------



## icantdecide

im feeling a little slow lately - whats guaifenesin?

Aw i was just about to read her post! Ironic ay that she was saying why am i not pregnant yet - and she was. I love hearing things like that.


----------



## ncmommy

dannienewt said:


> I'm pretty sure it was ovulation pains. Because the cramping is gone and no AF, so I figure my body went right back to normal since that's around the time I would ovulate before. That would be good news for me, since I really want to TTC as soon as possible. I did BD 2 nights ago, that could also caused some discomfort since it was the first time since the miscarriage. Who knows. I'm just ready for my new cycle!! Maybe since I miscarried early, my body naturally went right back into things like it never happened? Crazy thought. Does that ever bother you guys, that the whole world doesn't stop and everything goes back to normal like nothing ever happened lol I know that's selfish but I struggled with that for awhile.

Yes, with my last mc I O'd less than 2 weeks after I started bleeding then got AF 2 weeks later. My body went back to normal so quickly it was like I was never pregnant. It is hard since I do have a 3 year old I never fully get to grieve as I have to take care of her and put on a brave face.


----------



## LucyJ

This is a tip for any ladies out there who have a womb that is tilted forward which I have only found out when I had an u/s to check all was ok the scan lady told me to roll onto my stomach after :sex:. The first month of doing this I got a BFP (sadly I went onto to loss the baby :cry:)


----------



## dannienewt

ncmommy said:


> dannienewt said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was ovulation pains. Because the cramping is gone and no AF, so I figure my body went right back to normal since that's around the time I would ovulate before. That would be good news for me, since I really want to TTC as soon as possible. I did BD 2 nights ago, that could also caused some discomfort since it was the first time since the miscarriage. Who knows. I'm just ready for my new cycle!! Maybe since I miscarried early, my body naturally went right back into things like it never happened? Crazy thought. Does that ever bother you guys, that the whole world doesn't stop and everything goes back to normal like nothing ever happened lol I know that's selfish but I struggled with that for awhile.
> 
> Yes, with my last mc I O'd less than 2 weeks after I started bleeding then got AF 2 weeks later. My body went back to normal so quickly it was like I was never pregnant. It is hard since I do have a 3 year old I never fully get to grieve as I have to take care of her and put on a brave face.Click to expand...


Oh I totally understand! I have a 2 1/2 year old. He knew something was wrong and said "Mommy's sick" From that point on I knew I had to try my hardest not to let him see me down. It's very hard to grieve when you have other children. I also have a 10 year old step son, who I've raised since he was 5. I think telling him I lost the baby was the worst part. But he goes "You are going to have a other one right" lol.. If only it was that simple lol Next time I'm not telling anyone until I'm in my 2nd trimester. That's one of the only things I regret.


----------



## dannienewt

grandbleu said:


> This is from another woman from TTC after a Loss and she just got her BFP (Bostonblonde! - congrats!) :):
> *
> Here's what I recommend: guaifenesin. That's the only thing I did differently. I took a cough medicine with guaifenesin as the only active ingredient from my first "fertile day" onwards. I swear, that's what did it!! Please give it a try if you haven't already.
> *
> 
> Keep coming with advice ladies - this is such a hopeful thread :)


And this is a certain type of cough medicine?? How does it help?? Very interesting!!


----------



## grandbleu

OK girls - here it goes - I'm on Day 8 so *SPERM MEETS EGG PLAN* commences! :)

Anyone else around my CD time?

Good luck to all and if anyone has more tips keep them coming!

PS. *Dannienewt/Icantdecide*: *Guafenisen* is an ingredient in cough medicines so I guess just look for it on the list of ingredients or a lot of ladies have used *Robitussin* (spelling?) if that's easier.


----------



## icantdecide

ahh thank you very much!!

good luck with the sperm meets egg plan! - im a week behind on CD2 at the moment.


----------



## Kas75

Thank you all for the great advice on this thread, I have taken notes and will look into some of ur fab ideas. We had another loss last week so not sure when we will start again but i'll be sure to keep all ur advice to hand.

Many thanks and good luck to all 

Love Kas xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Another TTC after loss Success story from Tigerlilies (CONGRATULATIONS!):

Here was her secret: 



Tigerlilies said:


> *OPK's!!!! Took me longer to conceive until I finally broke down and bought them. They are the best things ever! I prefer the digitals, no guessing about lines being darker or not. That and the Conceive Plus or Pre Seed (even with fish oil supplements I never made enough CM). *


----------



## bostonblonde

> And this is a certain type of cough medicine?? How does it help?? Very interesting!!

Just popping in to say, although I had a chemical, I will definitely be trying the cough medicine again next cycle because I finally got my BFP for the first time in 6 months. (The chemical had nothing to do with the fact that I did in fact conceive, finally.)

I tried everything else under the sun... bbt temping, opks every month, even Conceive Plus... but it was the cough medicine that got me my bfp.

Just look for cough medicine with "guaifenesin" as the only active ingredient, nothing else. It really helps with cm on fertile days. Trust me on this! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

bostonblonde said:


> And this is a certain type of cough medicine?? How does it help?? Very interesting!!
> 
> Just popping in to say, although I had a chemical, I will definitely be trying the cough medicine again next cycle because I finally got my BFP for the first time in 6 months. (The chemical had nothing to do with the fact that I did in fact conceive, finally.)
> 
> I tried everything else under the sun... bbt temping, opks every month, even Conceive Plus... but it was the cough medicine that got me my bfp.
> 
> Just look for cough medicine with "guaifenesin" as the only active ingredient, nothing else. It really helps with cm on fertile days. Trust me on this! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you *BostonBlonde* and sorry for your recent loss:hugs:. I will be going out to buy some cough medicine! I hope they have it here in France. Do you just take it on the days you are going to BD and you will ovulate or all month long? (I didn't have enough time to get pre-seed and didn't feel like OPK's just yet although maybe next month) maybe cough medicine will help me too! :)


----------



## bostonblonde

Hi grandbleu, I started taking the cough medicine twice a day (once in the middle of the day and once after I got home from work) about 3 days before my predicted ovulation date until the day after ovulation - and BD each of those days. :blush: 

Basically, you should take it all the days you know you're probably fertile.

If your cycles are irregular I'd say start taking it the same day your opk looks like it's about to turn positive. (That's what I plan to do next time, as I have no idea what this chemical has done to my cycles. :dohh:)

Hope this helps. :kiss:


----------



## ncmommy

Ok ladies, I have done all I can this cycle and am now in the waiting game. We BDed every other night til I got my smiley face then bd 3 nights in a row and I used preseed and softcups. I am satisfied knowing we gave it our all this cycle!

Lots of baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi Ladies,

All of the above sounds interesting - sadly as a result of expenses incurred this month am probably going to be too skint to put much money into TTC this month. :growlmad:

Am going to my Doc on Thursday for a general chat and to be put back onto Metformin. Does anyone else have any experience with this? I've seen some women who have been advised to stay on it til week 16 when they concieve with PCOS - am hoping it will add some extra sticky to our next little bean. 

C X x X


----------



## grandbleu

ncmommy said:


> Ok ladies, I have done all I can this cycle and am now in the waiting game. We BDed every other night til I got my smiley face then bd 3 nights in a row and I used preseed and softcups. I am satisfied knowing we gave it our all this cycle!
> 
> Lots of baby dust to all!!!!!

You sound very well prepared. Good luck...X-ed!


----------



## icantdecide

When i start "trying properly" again im def gonna look for the cough medicine. Thank you. 

x


----------



## milosmum

Hey ladies can I join in?

I agree with the any position works theory - I usually end up ontop (sorry TMI!) and we have had two BFPs (sadly no bubs though)

Cough medicine with those two things in them (i wont even try to spell!) are mucolytics - they thin out thick mucus - god for chesty mucusy coughs - or for turning thick CM into thinner EWCM - hense helping with TTC. Just make sure it contains the right stuff!

We did the SMEP last time too - think it helped make sure eggy and spermies met! Although it was tiring and hubby was getting a bit sick of the 'regime'!

Also I have had both my pregnancies while 'on a diet' which I really should be back on to shift some of the excess pounds but the MC this month really got me down and what do I do when I am down - EAT!!!

Diet starts tomorrow - again!!

babydust to all xxx


----------



## icantdecide

milosmum said:


> Hey ladies can I join in?
> 
> I agree with the any position works theory - I usually end up ontop (sorry TMI!) and we have had two BFPs (sadly no bubs though)
> 
> Cough medicine with those two things in them (i wont even try to spell!) are mucolytics - they thin out thick mucus - god for chesty mucusy coughs - or for thurning thick CM into thinner EWCM - hense helping with TTC. Just make sure it contains the right stuff!
> 
> Can't think of anything else we did specifically although I have had both my pregnancies while 'on a diet' which I really should be back on to shift some of the excess pounds but the MC this month really got me down and what do I do when I am down - EAT!!!
> 
> Diet starts tomorrow - again!!
> 
> babydust to all xxx

Hi , Im sorry about your losses. 

I have a chesty cough now so its a double wammy for reasons for trying the cough medicine. And i agree with the diet thing thats the only thing i did diff when were NTNP and i got my BFP. 

(we were NTNP for 14 months - so i know thats what did it)

I have vowed to go back on a diet soon but i just cant be bothered at the moment and its xmas soon so ill just pile it back on anyway lol. 

x


- Oh and thanks for explaining why and why it works. I thought i had read it but couldnt remember so was going to ask again.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Very interesting thread girls. I am TTC'ing again after mmc in late Aug.
I am using the cough medicine this month, never tried it before plus I invested in a CBFM so first month using it. Fx'd!

Took me 12 long months to get last BFP so hoping its much quicker this time. Thanks for all the suggestions, keep em coming!


----------



## dannienewt

AHH I wish AF would come already so I can start TTC again lol. Buying cough medicine tomorrow and some preseed! Wooohoo! Good luck Ladies! 51 comments and counting!


----------



## nicb26

it was my second cycle using cough med and conceive plus when i finally got bfp. and bding earlier on ov day, like 6pm instead of 10pm.

will def be doing all those things again this time round.


----------



## milosmum

Oh lord Bding earlier wouldn't happen for us - I only finish work at 7 not home til 8! UNless I happen to ov on a weekend then DH won't know whats hit him! xxx


----------



## Anna Purna

Great thread! I checked out the link on SMEP and I think I'll follow it this month. I'm also going to use OPK, as I don't think I'm so great at predicting. I'm only on day 5 of my cycle, but I'll keep everyone posted on whether it's successful or not!
P.S. Could anyone explain what the soft cup, or cup something, is about? Some people have mentioned it but have only said that it's 'gross'.


----------



## Anna Purna

DUH, of course I'll be using OPK - it's part of the plan! (sorry, had just woken up)
Speaking of SMEP: I just found a thread about it on the TTC board called 
SMEP Chart/Stats. Check it out!


----------



## Loui1001

Hey ladies can I join in too?
Had a mmc at the start of August and started TTC again in September, first cycle we took it easy but stepped it up a bit on the second one, tried OPK's (IC and digi) cough medicine and SMEP. GOT BFP that cycle so I'm convinced the very structured approach worked for us.....but poor OH was a wreck by the end of it :haha::haha: 

Tbh didn't notice anything 'extra' when I took the cough medicine only it made me cough and splutter like mad :dohh: Idon't know - maybe I'm just awkward


----------



## ncmommy

Anna Purna said:


> Great thread! I checked out the link on SMEP and I think I'll follow it this month. I'm also going to use OPK, as I don't think I'm so great at predicting. I'm only on day 5 of my cycle, but I'll keep everyone posted on whether it's successful or not!
> P.S. Could anyone explain what the soft cup, or cup something, is about? Some people have mentioned it but have only said that it's 'gross'.

I'm using soft cups this cycle as well as preseed and the SMEP.

The soft cups are great, IMO. I first tried them with AF to get some practice before using them TTC. For TTC you put it in right after you BD and it keeps his swimmers close to the cervix. You can keep the soft cup in for 12 hours then remove. There are a lot of good reviews of them but it def. takes some practice getting htem in and out. Hope they help me get a BFP this cycle!

Baby dust to you!


----------



## grandbleu

*SUMMARY OF PPP* thus far ;):


*SMEP* - Sperm Meets Egg Plan - great read and tips to raise your chances to 40%! https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

*Don't clean up after the deed* - better yet just sleep overnight with sperm in you.

*Deep (Ahem!) Positions* - from behind, missionary (however there are ladies who have gotten BFP's with any and all positions meaning try to variate! :) as we know cervixes and uteruses are all very different).

 *Bicycle or Tummy Time* - After the deed depending on your uterus legs up in the air with pillows under hips for a nice angle or lying on your tummy might do the trick if you have a _tilted_ _uterus_ some ladies say.

*Soft Cups* - used to keep the sperm in even more used after BDing https://www.softcup.com/

*Pre-seed or Conceive Plus* - to be used as lubricant if you don't have enough EWCM - use right before BDing - https://www.preseed.com/ or https://www.conceiveplus.com/

*OPK's* - this is used to best predict the time you will ovulate (2 or 3 days before) try to use digital if you can afford to as this will avoid the whole confusing lines. Clearblue Easy is a good brand: https://www.clearblueeasy.com/

*EWCM help*: Green Tea, Evening Prim Rose Tablets, Grapefruit Juice (unsweetened and pure), Fish Oil Tablets, Robitussin Cough Syrup or any Cough Syrup whose active ingredient is guaifenesin.

*Charting Temp*: Use FF (www.fertilityfriend.com) to chart your temps, cervix position and CM to get to know your cycles and when you ovulate. Basic membership is FREE!

*For our future babies*: Folic Acid, PreNatal Vitamins, Baby Aspirin (only for certain women with a clotting disorder - ask your Dr. first)

 *Red Raspberry Leaf Tea* - Now this tea is supposed to tone the uterus but some people only recommend it AFTER pregnancy and only in the 2nd or 3rd trimester. Definitely consult your OBGYN or naturopath before drinking during the TTC time to make sure it's right for you. 

 *No Alcohol or Drugs *- as much as we would love that glass of wine :wine: there is evidence to suggest they can reduce the chances. Now many people have conceived while drinking or smoking so it doesn't mean it can't happen but just a suggestion to have the best possible chances ever.

 *No Oral Sex* - This would be prior to intercourse as there is some evidence that the bacteria in the mouth can cause damage to male sperm, same applies to anal sex before intercourse (Ahem! :blush:)

 *Make sex enjoyable!*:happydance: More enjoyable sex means higher sperm count and better "swimmers".


*BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!* :) and keep adding tips and tricks :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## tryforbaby2

Grandbleu, this is one awesome thread! I love it!


----------



## bluesky

Well done Grandbleu, loads of useful info. I think I will try some cough medicine this month.


----------



## SKAV

:happydance: just finished reading all the pages !!!!
Hats off to you "Grandbleu":flower: for opening an excellent post ! And all the ladies who hv putin so much info... I mc today but am OH SO READY after reading your posts..!!! Yeah sure, I will wait for my body to return normal..
Will def. post if I find anything interesting ...

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: :af::af::af: :hug: to all


----------



## grandbleu

*Dannienewt* is pregnant! Congratulations hon and a healthy and happy 9 months to you!


----------



## SKAV

dannienewt said:


> AHH I wish AF would come already so I can start TTC again lol. Buying cough medicine tomorrow and some preseed! Wooohoo! Good luck Ladies! 51 comments and counting!

:yipee: *CONGRATULATIONS* :yipee:

I am soooooooooo excited for you but at the same time I hoping and praying for you ....FXd for a sticky one and Have a H&H 9mons:hugs:


----------



## nicb26

congrats dannienewt - did you get [regnant before your first af after the mc?

lots of sticky dust and h+h 9 months xx


----------



## grandbleu

I don't know if she is going to check back here but I happened to see her new siggy - so that's how I found out.

She DID get pregnant between her M/C and first cycle so it can definitely happen :)


----------



## Criosaidh

SHINY!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats lady!


----------



## grandbleu

Just found this - (yes I need to get a job that does not involve TTCing obsession - I am working on it girls!) during my research. It is a link with lots of different vitamins etc. that help during different stages of your cycle. I think her statement in the beginning is very good about her not being a medical professional and when in doubt consult your doctor of course! 

Here it is: 

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm


----------



## Duchess85

grandbleu said:


> *Dannienewt* is pregnant! Congratulations hon and a healthy and happy 9 months to you!


Its so funny cos I just came across this thread (thanks grandbleu) and I read it from beginning and you could see her saying she couldn't wait to start TTC'ing when she was pregnant all along. I'm so happ for her and I hope she has a healthy and happy nine months and baby by the Grace of God.

Thanks once again grandbleu for a great thread. Can't wait to start trying, DH and I are gonna go straight to the pharmacy (by the grace of God) to start getting prepared form when I get off my period xxxx


----------



## SuperKat

:happydance:*Awesome thread Grandbleu!!!*:happydance:

I just got done reading everyones posts on here, great tips everyone, thank you!!!

Congrats *Dannienewt*, a H&H 9 months to you!!!



So, I wasn't doing anything special with my last bfp (we weren't trying, we were both drunk....is that a method? :blush::haha:). But my last 3 BFPs, I mixed up the positions, and had sex every other day around ovulation time. I did temps with my first, but gave up as it was creating too much stress for me...so I just added in more sex! I would do every 3-4 days before O time, then around the suspected O week I increased it to every other day.

I am still taking prenatals. My doctor suggested I continue taking them. I have also read it can help with fertility...I've even read somewhere that increasing folic acid intake can increases the chances of conceiving twins :shock: for those of us that don't have them in our families. (There are a few other things you can do to increase your chances...I would have to look them up....personally, one baby at a time is enough for me, I was just reading it out of curiosity one day...lol. Oh, One thing I had added into my routine with my last bfp was regular exercise (roller derby ;) and drinking lots more water! I also cut down a bit on caffine. (which I need to do again *sigh*)


----------



## bbhopes

I'm trying green tea and cough meds this month. 
I'm also on folic acid and prenatal vitamins. 
I may also start to temp again, seeing as my sleeping pattern is decent again, but
I might take a break from the OPK's this month.


----------



## icantdecide

Has anyone tried the cough medicine yet then? Im popping to the shops tomorrow as im in my "fertile period" 

Okay everyone, i know early on in the thread we were talking about positions....
I know some help with the diferet cervix positions. 

Does anyone to knwo what the best postiion for each cervix position?

allllso how can you check what your cervix is up to? Do you need a scan or something? the doctors didnt say anything to me when i was in hospital, im guessing that means its "normal" whatever that means

x


----------



## dannienewt

Girls!! I just came over here to check in with everyone and read all your sweet post! Thank you all so much! Can't wait for you all to join me! And for Grandbleu I've been praying you get your BFP soon! You are so sweet for being so encouraging and doing research for everyone! You have been very very helpful for me!! Good luck to all you beautiful ladies!!!

P.S. Don't know if this has already been mentioned but everyone go buy some Red Raspberry Leaf tea..it's suppose to be amazing for women ttc and pregnant. Its strengthens your uterus!


----------



## icantdecide

Its supposed to help with labour too... 

Dannienewt - Congratulations! Im so happy it happened so quick for you. x


----------



## jowing

grandbleu said:


> Thanks girls so far for all your responses - it's all the little tips and encouragement that we need right now and it's so helpful. Hopefully we'll keep getting more and more :)
> 
> *Criosaidh* - I agree with you about cervixes and uteruses...apparently mine is tilted (which way and how I have no idea) but I only found out after all these years when I miscarried and they were doing the scan...I asked if it was a a bad thing or bad for fertility and they said no but I'm not so sure since it took us so long the first time to get pregnant I will be trying more positions just in case ;)

i read for tippped uterus do it doggy style. its supposed to get a better position.


----------



## jowing

i have no idea how these opks work. last month i relied on cm, which i guess didnt work. anybody have any suggestions? my husband will return from working out of state in about 2 weeks so i am hoping he doesnt miss "the time". good luck to all, and here's to having to have a dry new years :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Jowing* - good luck with TTC this month - I hope your OH is with your during the right time of the month! So frustrating when you can't be together all the time especially in the midst of TTCing. I've never used OPK's but you start using them from day 11 on until you get a darker line than the test line or use digital which IMO is easier because it will just give you a smiley face and there will be no questions. You can also temp but that will only tell you your O date after the fact whereas OPK's will let you know before it's going to happen. But temping is good for figuring out a pattern to your cycle if you do it for a few months. 

Look at the summary of this thread at the bottom of page 6 for all helpful tips to help all of us ladies get pregnant fast! 

Also if all else fails just BD everyday or night (once only whatever works for your schedule) between day 11 and day 16 and you should be covered if you have a 26-31 day cycle. 

GOOD LUCK! :dust:


----------



## Khadijah-x

exactly what you said: STAY LYING DOWN :happydance:
our excuse to be lazy for once! :)
Preferbaly over night, if not, then prop your bum up with a pillow for atleast half an hour, as long as possible really :coffee:
Have sex, obviously lol, but atleast 2-3 times a week so theres always a batch of sperm there for when eggy comes down :thumbup:
Dont drink alcohol or take drugs when trying to concieve as there is evidence to suggest they can reduce the chances.
Don't have oral sex prior to intercourse. There is some evidence that the bacteria in the mouth can cause damage to male sperm, same applys to anal sex before intercourse.
Bit blunt there but its the only way to be :blush:
Do try to make sex enjoyable. Sometimes when a couple is trying to conceive it will affect the quality of their sex life. More enjoyable sex means higher sperm count and better "swimmers".

BABY DUST TO US ALL xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Mommyandbump* - thanks for all your helpful hints...love them...we haven't heard some of those yet so I'll add them to the page 6 summary! :) along with *Dannienewt*'s red raspberry leaf tea idea (and she has her BFP!).


----------



## grandbleu

Just updated bottom of page six summary with new hints from our helpful TTC after loss ladies! MERCI everyone and keep adding hints! :)


----------



## bluey

My story, for what it's worth:

DH & I stopped using contraception in January 2008 & initially decided to "let nature take it's course". Nature decided we weren't gonna get pregnant easy, so over the following 18 cycles I/we tried...OPK's, BD every day (man, that was an exhausting month!!), BD every other day, ClearBlue Fertility Monitor, Pre-Seed, legs in the air after sex, pre-natal vitamins, giving up alcohol, giving up hot baths, giving up caffeine & pretty much giving up our entire lives in the quest to get pregnant!

The cycle it finally happened for us the ONLY thing I did differently was after BD I laid on my tummy for 30 mins instead of on my back... Maybe worth a try if you've tried everything else!!


----------



## grandbleu

bluey said:


> My story, for what it's worth:
> 
> DH & I stopped using contraception in January 2008 & initially decided to "let nature take it's course". Nature decided we weren't gonna get pregnant easy, so over the following 18 cycles I/we tried...OPK's, BD every day (man, that was an exhausting month!!), BD every other day, ClearBlue Fertility Monitor, Pre-Seed, legs in the air after sex, pre-natal vitamins, giving up alcohol, giving up hot baths, giving up caffeine & pretty much giving up our entire lives in the quest to get pregnant!
> 
> The cycle it finally happened for us the ONLY thing I did differently was after BD I laid on my tummy for 30 mins instead of on my back... Maybe worth a try if you've tried everything else!!

COOL *Bluey* - Thanks for sharing..."nature" wasn't really on our side either...I haven't been TTCing as long as you but about a year and a half to two years of TTC/NTNP/GivingUP/TTC/NTNP...yes it's been long.

Interesting about the stomach position as most girls tend to do legs up in the air (me included!) and stay still. I have heard from this thread that if you have a tilted uterus (which I do and I only found out from my U/S that I had done at the time of my M/C) that it helps laying on your tummy. I will definitely try that technique if this month is not my month and add it to the list of tips and tricks for sure! :)

Do you have a tilted uterus??? just out of curiosity and to see if the theory that tummy laying is good for us ladies with a tilted one.


----------



## bluey

I don't know. It certainly wasn't mentioned at any of my scans, but I don't know whether it would be commented on if it was tilted?


----------



## grandbleu

The Technician mentioned mine because she was having a hard time visualizing my uterus on the screen and had to use some funky maneuvering so that's why I got told. She said it's pretty common and shouldn't be a detriment to TTC (of course I was worried!). Anyways next time you see your OBGYN or get an U/S just ask so you know your body (inside and out! :) ).

Even on an annual pelvic exam the GYN should be able to tell you because my ER doctor told me during my miscarriage - again problems seeing everything...I guess since it was never an issue with getting a PAP smear no one ever mentioned it to me all these years. Would have been nice to know but there you go.


----------



## SKAV

Hi all,

As some of you know I miscarriaged on the 1st of Dec and my Gyno said it was fine to try again soon after the bleeding was over ( since I had m/c myself ) So yesterday I was "clean" and we BDd :blush: 
I didnt want to wait till my next cycle since it was so heartbreaking and this was somewhat ok.. SO I am taking all the tips on page 6 and GRANDBLEU..Thank u so much for this post..it helps everyone a lot...!!:thumbup:
Lots of babydust to all these wonderful ladies out there...:happydance:

PS : The angel/fairy with a wand on my profile picture - Well, I went out yday and found this deco in a shop and I really wanted to get it. It reminded me of my angel baby and the wand on her hands looked as if it was giving us ALL the "babydust" we needed.. I bought it thinking about all of you..Hope it brings us GL.. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Glad you are feeling up to TTC - I hope some of the tips and tricks will bring you to a :bfp:!


----------



## Leeze

:hi:

Great thread, love the positivity and lots of ideas!

I'd like to add some tips for you!!

1) Drink a glass of grapefruit juice in the morning for the first half of your cycle (up to O) and then substitute this with a glass of pineapple juice for the 2nd half. Grapefruit juice is meant to improve EWCM and pineapple is meant to help strengthen the uterus lining

2) use a mooncup or sanitary towel if possible instead of tampons when AF comes - or only use tampons for really heavy flow - tampons apparently interfere with your natural moisture

3) Drink 2 litres of water a day, and eat lots of fruit and veg. Particularly red and orange fruit and veg eg carrots, sweet potato, peppers - meant to be good because of lots of carotene, also good to eat lots of green veg eg spinach, rocket, watercress - good for ovaries - I was told this by a nutritionist so hopefully it's true

4) BD 3-4 times every week all the way through the cycle to keep them fresh and maximise the chance of catching the egg. Get your OH to refrain from "releasing" the spermies apart from when BD-ing so none of it is wasted and his supply doesn't dry up (again the nutritionist told me this!!)

I've got a serious plan of action written in my TTC journal on page 1 if anyone wants to have a look for other ideas - this is based on 11 months of TTC and reading lots of different things (including posts on here, books, internet articles etc), and from going to see a fertility specialist and nutritionist - feel free to have a look and use some of these ideas!! 

It's one of my most fertile days so I'm going now to try to put some more of this into action! Good luck everyone, I'll definitely come back to see if there's any new ideas on here!!! :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for all your wonderful ideas *Leeze* - I will integrate them on to the summary on Page 6. I hope you get your BFP - you've certainly done all the research necessary...now BD your little heart out and catch that egg! :)


----------



## stillhoping22

I love this thread! This cycle is going to be one of many firsts...softcups, robutissin, and probably raspberry tea...if I can find it! Hoping one of them will make the difference!


----------

